# ¿Cuanto tiempo de vida tiene un regulador 7812?



## saiwor (Mar 20, 2009)

si el regulador es un 1A, este regulador esta funcionando día y noche, tiene un consumo constante de 300ma.
Hay veces, pasa esto: tiene un consume mas mayor de 300mA, es cuando se activa el relé y unos 5 leds mas.

mi pregunta es: ¿cuanto tiempo de vida tendrá ese regulador 7812, en esas condiciones?

Gracias.
Espero sus opiniones.


----------



## Maumana (Mar 20, 2009)

Veamos. Lo primero que tendrías que ver es cuanto es el consumo total de la bobina del relé y los cinco leds adicionalmente los 300 mA, esto porque si el consumo incrementa mucho deberías usar disipador de calor.  La vida úitil de cualquier componente electrónico es relativa, depende también del uso, si se está trabajando al límite de su capacidad, etc.  Particularmente en este caso me parece (por la información que brindas) que el regulador esta funcionando olgadamente.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 20, 2009)

saiwor dijo:
			
		

> si el regulador es un 1A, este regulador esta funcionando día y noche, tiene un consumo constante de 300ma.
> Hay veces, pasa esto: tiene un consume mas mayor de 300mA, es cuando se activa el relé y unos 5 leds mas.
> 
> mi pregunta es: ¿cuanto tiempo de vida tendrá ese regulador 7812, en esas condiciones?
> ...



Lo mas importante es la temperatura de funcionamiento, no la corriente que circula, por que no es lo mismo una tensión de entrada de 30V con salida de 12V y 300mA, que una tensión de entrada de 16V con salida de 12V y carga de 300mA. EN el primer caso disipa 5.4W y en el segundo disipa 1.2W. Si consideras este tipo de datos para tu aplicación puedes saber a que temperatura funciona el 7812 y una estimación de cuanto va a durar basada en el incremento de temperatura sobre el ambiente, sabiendo que (aproximadamente) cada 10º de aumento de temperatura del chip, la vida util se reduce a la mitad.

En base a esto, si el chip trabaja muy caliente en forma permanente, su esperanza de vida es menor que uno que funciona más frío, en la relación que te dije arriba. Ahora...si querés saber cuantos días puede durar el chip...eso es muy dificil y tal vez no lo sepa ni el fabricante. Si necesitas mantener activo el circuito por mucho tiempo sin supervisión, tal vez debas pensar en reguladores o fuentes redundantes con conmutación automática de operación o bien, en realizar reemplazos periódicos preventivos del 7812. El problema de hacer esto, es que te va a salir mas caro el mantenimiento que el circuito, así que dependiendo de que se trate, tal vez sea mejor esperar que falle para reemplazarlo y registrar las estadíticas para hacer tus propias previsiones.

Saludos!


----------



## saiwor (Mar 20, 2009)

Gracias colegas!
La fuente, el regulador y el circuito que funciona es un pequeño sistema de alarma. Compone de partes como: la fuente, (3) tiristores SCR C106M y un rele. y una sirena de 20w esa serena esta conectada antes del regulador.
la fuente de alimentacion es de 12v. 1A

saludos!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 20, 2009)

Por la experiencia en reparación de TV, rara vez fallan, siempre que....lo les hagas perrerias como cortocircuitos y demás.

Para conocer si esta sobrecargado puedes utilizar un instrumento de alta tecnologia, aunque mucha gente lo dispone , muchos lo desconocen, se trata del DEDOMETRO.

Simplemente apoyas el dedo, 
--Si esta caliente, no necesita disipador
--Si quema pero se puede aguantar, necesita un disipador o un trozo chapa o atornilarlo a la caja
--Si no se puede ni aguantar, va por mal camino y su duracion sera poca, o simplemente esta estropeado.

--Si te quemas, heridas, eso no es normal, apaga el aparato que algo grave a pasado.


SIEMPRE CON TENSIONES INFERIORES A 24V.

Si deseas un circuito que pueda soportar cortocircuitos con total tranquilidad te recomiendo el lm317, este no falla y se le pueden hacer muchas perrerias y es muy facil utilizar.


Cuidado con el tipo "sirena", hay algunos diseños autooscilantes que pueden llegar a quemar el circuito, no tienen condensador electrolitico entre el circuito y la bocina, mejor añadirles un fusible y un buen condensador electrolitico en la salida del fusible donde va la sirena.
El fusible debe ser suficiente grande pero suficientemente pequeño para que la fuente pueda dar la corriente para fundirlo.


Fuente de 1A
Sirena 200mA
Fusible 500mA-800mA


----------



## saiwor (Mar 22, 2009)

gracias por tu apoyo tiopepe123

te agradezco...


----------



## zaiz (Mar 22, 2009)

saiwor dijo:
			
		

> si el regulador es un 1A, este regulador esta funcionando día y noche, tiene un consumo constante de 300ma.
> Hay veces, pasa esto: tiene un consume mas mayor de 300mA, es cuando se activa el relé y unos 5 leds mas.
> 
> mi pregunta es: ¿cuanto tiempo de vida tendrá ese regulador 7812, en esas condiciones?
> ...



*Si lo utilizas adecuadamente, es decir sin llevarlo a los extremos, no tiene caducidad. Funcionará prácticamente siempre.

Y utilizándolo con los parámetros que dices con que lo tienes, no tiene tiene tiempo de vida límite.*


----------

